# Need some LED swapped out help



## Edward78 (Jan 11, 2018)

New to the Forum and kinda new to flashlights. I have a few lights I would like to get the cool white LEDs replaced with neutral ones, most likely Nichia's. I'm looking for recommendations on who can do this for me, Thanks in advance 

Edward


----------



## archimedes (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome to CPF .... Your post above has been approved

You may find more useful advice here if you specify the exact flashlights which need updating


----------

